# GO SMS clone of Handcent ?



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed the similarities of GO to Handcent ? I can understand some things have to look similar but this looks way too close...

Just curious...









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewsipher (Jul 11, 2011)

They are both customizable SMS apps.... you can't really look radically different the service is kind of what it is how do you suggest go makes itself different from handcent?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

For some aspects of what they each do, I completely agree. I'm talking about menus, the options, different screens, etc. They're eerily similar in many cases... In others, they're almost identical but maybe re-ordered. I'll take some screenshots.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Here are screenshots of the same basic things in either Handcent or GO SMS.

In the shots showing a text conversation, look at the top row. Same layout, same buttons...


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Here is the main "settings" screen. Same menus in many cases. Yes, I realize, it's an SMS app, so things almost have to be similar to some degree. But then you have "Handcent Services" and "GO SMS Services"... Otherwise, same menus, just shuffled in different order.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Last set for now.... The Notifications menu is again almost the same items just shuffled around


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

But what kind of notifications can you have for a SMS app. The only real way to differentiate the two would be to look at how it's coded, but I don't think either are open-sourced (haven't checked).


----------

